# Forum > MMO > Blade and Soul Exploits|Hacks > [Tool] Has anyone tried this

## desh93

Blade and Soul Online Hack Original Version | Onhax Game

That being said if there is an ncoin/gold hack workfing could someone pm with details and how not get caught as dysfiyging the mats you get. Like if i bought a bunch and jus t let them roft in mai for af while

----------

